# 1950 Whizzer J:  What are the correct screws and nuts for this bike?



## Real Steel (Mar 28, 2015)

I started cleaning my new-found project and the next thing I knew it was pretty much disassembled!  

Of the older hardware I'm finding square nuts and hex nuts.  Slotted screws and Philips screws.   Fillister head, Truss head, and Round head screws.  

Was hardware provided with the Whizzer kits, and were they standardized?  What is the right hardware?


----------



## MaxGlide (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm pretty sure most would've been flat head screws and square nuts. maybe some hex on the brackets. The thing is that these vibrated so much and if you didn't tighten them regularly, they would rattle off. So replacing would certainly be a mix of hardware. I put nyloc nuts on some and temporary (blue) loctite on all others to be safe.


----------



## Real Steel (Apr 23, 2015)

MaxGlide said:


> I put nyloc nuts on some and temporary (blue) loctite on all others to be safe.




Good idea!  Thanks


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 15, 2015)

There is a lot to be said for original so keep the old ones to go with the bike if you must replace them.  I would put my big boy pants on and put on lock washers / lock tight and check for tightness once per year.  Head bolts more often.  Newsletter 630-897-3601 for more tips, history and information.   Ray


----------

